

JP Morgan in massive lawsuit over 'fraudulent' IT system - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3335371/jp-morgan-boa-wells-fargo-sued-over-fraudulent-mortgage-it-system-attorney-genera-mers-foreclosure/

======
cs702
This article is riddled with blatant inaccuracies, starting with the fact that
Schneiderman is _not_ "US attorney general" (he is actually _New York State's_
attorney general). Here's the official statement from the NY Attorney
General's office about this lawsuit and its goals:
<http://www.ag.ny.gov/media_center/2012/feb/feb03a_12.html>

Here's a good analysis of the lawsuit and its potential implications:
[http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2012/02/schneiderman-files-
ci...](http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2012/02/schneiderman-files-civil-fraud-
lawsuit-against-three-major-banks-for-use-of-mers.html)

~~~
Netadmin
That point has been corrected.

